# Webhoster für Wordpress Website



## Auffi88 (28. Dezember 2019)

*Webhoster für Wordpress Website*

Hallo,

ich habe derzeit eine Website über Jimdo und einen Jimdo Pro Vertrag, für 84€ im Jahr.
Im großen und ganzen war ich bis jetzt auch recht zufrieden, aber man stößt bald ans Limit des machbaren. Deshalb habe ich mich nun intensiver mit Wordpress beschäftigt und das gefällt mir recht gut.

Nun meine Fragen:

1. Derzeit habe ich über Jimdo mit einem Account 3 Websiten (1x Pro und 2x Free) und mir gefällt das recht gut dass man recht komfortabel jede Website seperat bearbeiten kann. Gibt es so was auch bei Wordpress-Webhostern?

2. Welchen Webhoster könnt ihr empfehlen? Möchte in Zukunft 3 Wordpress Websiten betreiben. Sind sehr kleine Seiten mit wenigen Aufrufen pro Tag.
1x eine Infoseite für meine Geocaching Events und Caches.
1x möchte ich gerne meine Fotografiewerke online stellen
1x ist noch nichts genaueres fixiert
Wichtig wäre mir aber dass ich ev. 2-3 .at Domains bekomme.
Preislich würde ich so 100€ pro Jahr ausgeben.

Vl. kann mir ja der eine oder andere etwas empfehlen, bzw. hat eigene Erfahrungen mit Wordpress etc.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## IICARUS (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Webhoster für Wordpress Website*

Habe die letzten Jahren immer Netcup bevorzugt, da dort Preis/Leistung gut sind.
Habe allerdings überwiegend Rootserver angemietet gehabt und zum Teil auch nur Webspace wo mehrere Domains auch kein Problem sind.


----------



## meeen (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Webhoster für Wordpress Website*

Domains, Webspace, Domain Webhosting, Server-Hosting Provider ALL-INKL kostet 5€ im Monat und man hat 3 Domains inklusive. Die Uptime ist gut und die Seiten sind schnell. Man kann Wordpress einfach per Knopfdruck über das Webpanel installieren und noch viele Pakte wie Forensoftware. Es waren keine Vorkenntnisse nötig


----------



## Auffi88 (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Webhoster für Wordpress Website*

Danke für eure Meinungen. Habe mich für All inkl entschieden.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Webhoster für Wordpress Website*

All inkl ist auch sehr gut, hatte ich auch einige male.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Webhoster für Wordpress Website*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe die letzten Jahren immer Netcup bevorzugt, da dort Preis/Leistung gut sind.
> Habe allerdings überwiegend Rootserver angemietet gehabt und zum Teil auch nur Webspace wo mehrere Domains auch kein Problem sind.



Dem schließe ich mich an, bin auch seit Jahren bei netcup, im Moment noch mit einem VPS, ab ca Frühling dann mit einem Root.


----------



## seb6277 (1. April 2020)

*AW: Webhoster für Wordpress Website*

Ich habe auch eine WordPress-Website. Ich brauchte einen, als ich mein eigenes Unternehmen gründen musste. Ich wusste, dass ich eine gute Online-Plattform brauchte, aber da ich in der IT etwas schlecht war, entschied ich mich, ein Unternehmen einzustellen. Ich habe online gesucht und festgestellt, dass es in diesem speziellen Bereich viele Optionen gibt. Am Ende habe ich eine ausgewählt, die mir sehr gut gefallen hat. Sie erstellen Ihre Webseite, helfen Ihnen bei der website betreuung und bieten Ihnen auch ein gutes Hosting. Ich hatte keine Probleme mit meiner Seite und freue mich sehr darüber.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (12. November 2022)

Ich reanimiere mal den Thread, weil das genau meine Überschrift ist.

Im nächsten Jahr möchte ich für ein privates Projekt eine kleine Wordpress-Seite erstellen, nichts aufwendiges, kaum mehr als eine landing page mit Infos. Ich brauche eigentlich nur eine Domain, ein bisschen Webspace und ein paar Mailadressen, ein Einsteiger-Komplettpaket quasi.
Meine letzten Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet sind zwanzig Jahre her, da war ich bei DomainFactory, aber da lese ich eher kritische Meinungen in letzter Zeit, muss also nicht sein.

Ist netcup noch empfehlenswert? Ich habe auch viel Gutes über manitu gelesen, kennt die jemand?
Input nehme ich dankend entgegen.


----------



## lugau45 (27. Dezember 2022)

Kannst dich gerne mal bei mir melden, ich kann dir da auch günstig weiter helfen.

MfG
Marco


----------



## pcpaul2 (6. Januar 2023)

Ich habe meine ganzen Webseiten bei Netcup liegen, das kleinste Paket mit einer .de Domain inkl kostet bisschen weniger als 2€ im Monat. BIn sehr zufrieden


----------

